# Police Officer David S. Crawford



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer David S. Crawford



*St. Petersburg Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Monday, February 21, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 25 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, February 21, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Police Officer David Crawford was shot and killed after responding to a report of a suspicious person.

At approximately 10:30 pm Officer Crawford and another officer responded to a report of a suspicious person on the 700 block of 3rd Avenue after a citizen observed a male walking through his backyard with a broken brick in his hand. Officer Crawford canvassed the area and found the subject near the southwest corner of 2nd Avenue S and 8th Street S. He parked his patrol car and approached the male. At some point during the encounter there was an exchange of gunfire and Officer Crawford was shot and wounded. He was taken to Bayfront Medical Center where he died from his wounds.

The suspect fled and remains at large.

Officer Crawford had served with the St. Petersburg Police Department for 25 years.

Agency Contact Information
St. Petersburg Police Department
1300 First Avenue North
St. Petersburg, FL 33705

Phone: (727) 893-7780

_*Please contact the St. Petersburg Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Crawford.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Crawford.


----------

